# joke



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Why did the booger cross the road?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

Why did the booger cross the road?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

ooh yeah sorry I forgot to post it..

Because everyone was picking on it!!

lol..well it was funnier last night when I first posted it


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

ooh yeah sorry I forgot to post it..

Because everyone was picking on it!!

lol..well it was funnier last night when I first posted it


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

Great delivery! lol


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

Great delivery! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

*HA HA HAAAA HA HAA
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

HA!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2004)

*HA HA HAAAA HA HAA
HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

HA!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

hahaha!

funny joke...

but I's reply was funnier!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

hahaha!

funny joke...

but I's reply was funnier!


----------



## Digitalbath (Aug 13, 2004)

whats a booger?

wahahaha

no honestly i dont know... 

but was laughing at the joke!

m not schizo though.


----------



## Digitalbath (Aug 13, 2004)

1. [n] dried nasal mucus
2. [n] an imaginary monster used to frighten children

okay now i can share this joke...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Taken literally, the joke makes little sense as I, nor anyone else i know has ever "picked on a booger", wherein lies the humor i ask you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

:lol:


----------

